# Bau eines Bachlaufes mit Filterfunktion



## Georg2 (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Georg, ich bin 46 Jahre alt und seit drei Jahren stolzer Besitzer eines Gartenteiches. 
Der Teich ist 4×5m groß und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,20 m tief. Der Teich war als Naturteich gedacht. Schnell wurden jedoch 5 Goldfische gekauft und mittlerweile sind es 50, Tendenz stark steigend.
Mit meinem zwischenzeitlich angeschafften Druckfilter komme ich mittlerweile auch nicht weiter.
Also habe ich mich entschlossen einen Bachlauf mit Filterfunktion zu bauen und einen Großteil der Goldfische abzugeben. 
Im April habe ich dann losgelegt.
  
Der Bachlauf ist ca. 5 min lang und hat eine Staustufe in der Mitte.
  
Im tieferen Bereich sollen grobe Kieselsteine rein, darüber ein Lehm-Sand- Gemisch und darüber große Steine und Findlinge.
  
Die Verlegung der Folie gestaltete sich recht kompliziert, besser ging es nicht.

  
Der Übergang zum Teich

  
Der grobe Kies sowie das Sandgemisch sind eingebracht. Ich brauche mehr Sand als ich dachte.

  
So sieht es aktuell aus, es fehlen noch Pflanzen und Steine. Den Druckfilter im Hintergrund werde ich auch noch verstecken.

Über Anregungen und Fragen würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß 

Georg


----------



## Nori (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Georg,
den Druckfilter würde ich für den Bachlauf beibehalten - ob so ein Bachlauf die gewünschte Filterwirkung zeigt??? - das wissen andere Leute hier besser.
Allerdings ist dein Teich mit einem geschätzten Volumen zwischen 13-15000 Litern garantiert einige Nummern zu groß für so einen Druckfilter - erst Recht in Verbindung mit einem Schwarm Goldis.
Als Erste-Hilfe würde ich mal einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen - der hat auch in meinem Teich für ne stabile "Population" gesorgt!
Dann solltest du auch mal über einen anderen Filter nachdenken (Vorfilter (z.B. Spaltsieb-Filter) - Hauptfilter mit Feinfiltrierung (Schwamm-Abteilung) und danach eine Bio-Stufe (mit z.B. __ Hel-X).
Kostspielige Filter wie Trommel-oder Vliesfilter schließ ich mal aus, da in diesem Volumen-Bereich auch noch die kostengünstigere Variante möglich ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Georg2 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Nori,

ich denke du hast recht. Über die Anschaffung eines effektiven Filters komme ich nicht herum.
Der Bachlauf als Filter funktioniert, daß Teichwasser wird immer klarer, der Bachlauf selber setzt sich  aber immer mehr zu.

  
Hier sieht man, wie sich der Dreck im Bachbett ablagert. Ist mit meinem Schlammsauger aber einfach zu entfernen.
Trotzdem muss eine effektive Vorfilterung her.

  
Teichbild vom 19.Mai

  
Die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist für dieses Jahr fertig. 

  
Die Seerosen stehen in den Startlöchern.


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2016)

Eventuell ist eine Filter-Versenkung in Deinen Gedanken mit ein zu beziehen. Der Zu und Ablauf ist oben, die Pumpe verliert an Leistung um so höher sie pumpen muss, siehe Pumpenkurve.
Bei einer Versenkung des Filters gibt die Pumpe gut und gerne 500-1000 l/h mehr.
Leider ist die Größe/Kraft der Pumpe nicht im Profil erwähnt.
Versuch macht Klug.


----------



## Georg2 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Samorai, 
den Filter will ich im hinteren Bereich auf jeden Fall versenken. So sieht es ja noch bescheiden aus. Bin noch in der Bau- und Erprobungsphase.

Bei der Pumpe handelt es sich um eine ubbink Powermax 5000.
71 Watt, 5800l h, 2,5m max. Förderhöhe.
Aktuell wird das Wasser durch einen 1 Zoll Schlauch gedrückt.

Mit der ankommenden Wassermenge bin ich zufrieden,  bei einer höheren Förderleistung würde es zu laut plätschern. Effektiv ist das natürlich nicht.

Gruß 

Georg


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2016)

Dein Bachlauf gefällt mir sehr gut.
Habe ja was ähnliches.

Ich würde auf der Seite des Zaune höher wachsende Pfanzen setzen wie __ Rohrkolben oder einige Bludweiderich. In Flachen auf der Zaunseite die gelbe __ Iris und Ihre Schwestrern die ins Wasser dürfen.
In der Mitte dann __ Hechtkraut (geht bei mir und 30 cm Wassertiefe ohne Probleme durch den Winter ) und ich bin ja immer für Experimente...somit wäre meine Wahl eine amerikanische Teichmurmel in der Hoffnung das Sie Stehblätter ausbildet...meine die Nuphar advena macht das. Wenn ein Bereich 40cm oder mehr Wasserstand hat würde ich auch eine Vallis versuchen. Sieht bestimmt stark aus, wenn die Blätter sich in der Strömung bewegen.

  Vorne dann kleinere wie Sumpfdotter, __ Pfeilkraut oder Ähnliches.  

Mache nicht nur Steine in den Bachlauf. Einige größere Äste machen auch etwas her. 

Hinterm Bach ins trockene kannst du auch einen Rotstengel-Rababer einpflanzen. Die großen Blätter machen was her finde ich. Ab und zu kannst du da dann auch noch ernten.

Mach kein normales __ Schilf in den Bachlauf. Bei den Falten welche du machen musstest bohrt sich da bestimmt eine Wurzel duch die Folie.....normales Schilf macht das.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Georg,
Dein Bachlauf gefällt mir sehr gut - sowohl handwerklich als vom Ergebnis her  . Mit ein paar mehr Pflanzen im Bachlauf bessert sich die Lage noch mal, dann brauchst Du sogar Dünger, damit die Seerose weiterhin blüht . 
Ob Vorfilterung beim Bachlauf viel bringt, ist ein anderes Thema (der wird von Einträgen wie z. B. Sedimente über Regen und Staub durch Wind genau so wenig verschont wie der Teich selbst). Für die Wasserqualität als solche ist eine Filterung natürlich eine Verbesserung. Mit der aktuellen Pumpenkonstellation hast Du recht, da würde ein kleineres Modell (und ein 40er Schlauch) Stromkosten sparen, was sich allerdings erst bei der nächsten Pumpe wirklich lohnt. 
Im Bachlauf würde ich frostharte Pflanzen setzen, damit sie über den Winter kommen. Werner aka Nymphaion ist einer der Gärtner, die solche Angaben pflegen. Es wird genug Ausfälle geben bei Pflanzen, die ein Durchfrieren der Wurzeln nicht vertragen. Mit Kandidaten wie __ Schwanenblume, __ Hechtkraut, Pfeilkräutern und Co. wirst Du also weniger glücklich, wenn Du im Winter nicht für Frostschutz im Bachlauf sorgst.


----------



## Georg2 (20. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen, werde einige Sachen umsetzen.
An der Zaunseite habe ich noch eine Kirschlorbeere stehen, die ich komplett eingekürzt habe. Sie fängt gerade an wieder auszutreiben. Daneben wollte ich __ Farne und __ Funkien setzen, da es dort entsprechend Schatten gibt. Für den Teichrand habe ich an unterschiedliche Moose gedacht. Am Bachrand im Wasser an __ Quellmoos und __ Bachbunge. 

Später würde ich gerne Regenbogenorfen pflegen. Aber erstmal muss alles fertig werden und vernünftig wachsen.


Gruß 

Georg


----------



## Georg2 (22. Mai 2016)

Habe am Wochenende wieder einiges verändert. Wollte den Druckfilter neben meiner Felsenbirne versenken. Der Baum steckt aber nicht nur mit Ästen in der Erde sondern hatte sich obendrein überlegt Wurzeln zu bilden. Also habe ich den Druckfilter weiter nach hinten gestellt.

  
Hinten ist der Druckfilter verschwunden.  Obwohl, eigentlich drückt der nur, filtern tut er nicht.

  
Das __ Pfeilkraut scheint angewachsen zu sein. Die Äste im Hintergrund sollen mal eine Kirschlorbeere werden. 

  
Die __ Iris am Teichrand legt auch los

  
Der __ Froschlöffel im vorderen Bereich des Baches ist gestern frisch reingekommen.

  
Die __ Bachbunge und das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht müssen noch groß werden.

Der Bachlauf ist nun insgesamt sei zwei Wochen in Betrieb. Aus dem Teich lagert sich noch ziemlich viel Dreck ab. Morgen werde ich diesen zum dritten Mal absaugen.
Wie schon erwähnt müssen die Goldfische weichen und Rainbowshiner einziehen. 
Aber das hat noch ein bisschen Zeit. Erstmal muss das neue Ökosystem stabil werden.

Bis dahin !

Gruß 

Georg


----------



## Georg2 (29. Mai 2016)

Kurzes Update! 

Hab ein bisschen mit dem Teich Sauger den Schlamm im Bachlauf und im Teich abgesaugt und die Goldfische herausgefangen.

  
Wahnsinn, drei Tage ohne Fische, ein 50prozentiger Wasserwechsel und das Wasser ist glasklar. 

  
Auch der Bachlauf bleibt noch sauber.

Ich habe einige Fragen an die Pflanzenexperten unter euch.

Welche Pflanzen eignen sich für den im Wasser liegenden Rand im Bachlauf? 

  
Zur Verdeutlichung hier ein Foto.  Von außen soll das __ Moos über den Rand wachsen. Im Bachlauf sollen sich auch Pflanzen an der Krallmatte  ansiedeln. Ne Idee ?

Innerhalb des Teiches sieht es in der Mitte noch kahl aus. Welche Unterwasserpflanzen schaffen es in 1m - 1,2 m Tiefe ?

Wie schaffe ich es __ Hechtkraut und Wasseriris  (gelb) zum blühen zu bringen ? Die Wassertiefe stimmt, scheinbar kriegen sie nicht  genug Nährstoffe.  Nachdüngen?  Wenn ja womit ?

Gruß 

Georg


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2016)

Georg2 schrieb:


> Zur Verdeutlichung hier ein Foto. Von außen soll das __ Moos über den Rand wachsen. Im Bachlauf sollen sich auch Pflanzen an der Krallmatte ansiedeln. Ne Idee ?


__ Nadelkraut _Nassula helmsii, ___ Pfennigkraut geht innen und außen. Kannst da fielleicht die Stenngel einfach mit Wasserkontackt in die Krallmatte stecken. Sollte mit dem Nadelkraut auch gehen.



Georg2 schrieb:


> Innerhalb des Teiches sieht es in der Mitte noch kahl aus. Welche Unterwasserpflanzen schaffen es in 1m - 1,2 m Tiefe ?


__ Wasserpest, *Vallisnerien*, Armleuchteralgen, Tausenblatt.....ich würde *Vallisnerien* wählen.



Georg2 schrieb:


> Wie schaffe ich es __ Hechtkraut und Wasseriris (gelb) zum blühen zu bringen ? Die Wassertiefe stimmt, scheinbar kriegen sie nicht genug Nährstoffe. Nachdüngen? Wenn ja womit ?


Wie du es schaffst das Hechtkraut und die WasserIris zum blühen zu bringen ? Einfach abwarten.
Die brauchen schon mal ein - zwei Jahre.


----------



## Georg2 (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tottoabs,
mit dem __ Nadelkraut werde ich es probieren. __ Pfennigkraut hab ich im Teich. Das wächst auch in den Rasen und in die Beete rein. Schlimmer wie Unkraut, aber natürlich effektiv.

__ Vallisnerien kenne ich aus der Aquaristik, können die im Teich überleben? Muss ich mal googlen.

Mein __ Hechtkraut und meine __ Iris sind schon drei Jahre im Teich. Die werden immer kleiner. Frage mich ob Dünger für Seerosen hilft. Muss es wohl mal probieren. 

Nochmals Danke für deine Infos Tottoabs

Gruß 

Georg


----------



## Georg2 (5. Juni 2016)

Und wieder ist eine Woche vergangen, ich habe mit bangen Blicken auf mein Teich geschaut. Der Teich grenzt direkt an unsere Terrasse und die Regenmengen, die hier im Rheinland herunterkamen waren nicht von schlechten Eltern. Hatte die Befürchtung, dass der Teich in Richtung unseres Hauses überläuft. Zum Glück hat das rings um den Teichrand verlegte Drainagerohr alles aufgenommen.

  
Hier ein Bild von der angrenzenden Terrasse

  
Der Teichrand im Hintergrund ist völlig zugewuchert.  __ Pfennigkraut, __ Bachbunge und __ Sumpfdotterblume leisten im Teich ganze Arbeit. Außerhalb wuchern diverse Storchschnabelpflanzen.

  
So sieht es aktuell aus.  Das Wasser hat einen leichten Grünstich bekommen und die Fadenalgen wachsen.
Habe mir bei Nymphaion __ Vallisnerien,  __ Quellmoos und diverse andere Pflanzen bestellt. Hoffe es hilft bei der Wasserklärung. 

Wer von euch pflegt Regenbogenelritzen? 
Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen. Insbesondere wie sie bei euch über den Winter kommen und ob sie sich in euren Teichen vermehren.

Grüße 

Georg


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2016)

Georg2 schrieb:


> Wer von euch pflegt Regenbogenelritzen?
> Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen. Insbesondere wie sie bei euch über den Winter kommen und ob sie sich in euren Teichen vermehren.


Ich habe welche von Werner. Sind ohne Ausfälle über den Winter gekommen. Habe letztes Jahr versucht einige Jungfische zu ziehen als Sie abgelaicht haben aber ist nix von geworden. Vielleicht nicht genug Sauerstoff im Mörtelbüttel. Das welche die im Teich nach gezogen haben ist wohl schon vor gekommen. Ist aber wohl so, das die Jungfische dann kaum den ersten Winter überleben.  Wenn man davon einige heraus fängt und diese dann im Aquarium ihren ersten Winter erleben, kann man die ohne Probleme wieder für die nächsten Jahre in den Teich lassen.


----------



## Georg2 (12. Juni 2016)

Mal ein paar Gedanken von einem Laien zum Thema Bachlauf mit Filterfunktion:
Irgendwie geht es hier darum die Fischausscheidungen durch ein Filter zu drücken und am Ende klares gereinigtes Wasser herauszubekommen (so weit - so einfach). Es gibt Bürsten, Matten, Plastikkügelchen und diverse andere Materialien durch welches der Kot durchgedrückt wird. Je mehr Filterfläche und je weniger Fische ich habe, desto länger dauert es bis sich der Filter zusetzt (irgendwann ist es aber soweit). Hat man so wie ich eine normale Pumpe im Teich wird vorher der ganze Sch..... schön klein gehäckselt.
Der Filter kann nicht mehr alles aufnehmen, setzt sich langsam zu und gibt das Wasser mit den Feststoffen wieder zurück. Bei einem Bachlauf wie ich ihn habe sieht es dann so aus:
   
Der Sch.... lagert sich im Bachbett ab (sieht doof aus) und gelangt letztendlich wieder in den Teich. Es sei denn, man saugt es vorher ab (auf Dauer zu arbeitsaufwendig).

Um einen Bachlauf mit einer biologischen Filterfunktion zu betreiben muss man daher meines Erachtens zusehen,  die Feststoffe vorher herauszufiltern. Idealerweise mit einem Trommelfilter, die günstigere nicht so effektive Lösung wäre ein Spaltsiebfilter. Mit einem Spaltsiebfilter braucht man aber noch eine weitere Filterstufe,  bevor das Wasser in den Bachlauf gelangt.
Wie gesagt,  waren nur laienhafte Grungedanken für diejenigen, die mit dem Gedanken spielen einen Bachlauf zu bauen. 
Ich habe es trotzdem angefangen und stelle mal meine Bauweise, die mittlerweile funktioniert später genauer vor.

Gruß Georg


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo Georg,
dann drück' ich Dir mal die Daumen mit Deinem Bachlauf - Platz genug bietet er. Mir fällt noch Dein Rand vom Bachlauf auf, das sieht mir nicht nach Kapillarsperre aus. So lange der nicht bewachsen ist,ist das sicher nicht schlimm, doch irgendwann werden sich Wurzeln etc in den Plastikfusseln festkrallen. Kannst Du die nach unten gesteckte Folie noch mal in einer neuen Halbwelle hochstellen, um das zu vermeiden?


----------



## Georg2 (12. Juni 2016)

Für meinen 5 m langen Bachlauf habe ich folgende Materialien verwendet:

- 12,5 m Teichrandband mit Pflöcken 
- 2×7 m Vlies 
- 2x7m Epdm- Folie
- 12m x 60cm sog. Krallmatte

Die Bachbreite beträgt ca. 1m. Das Ufer ist mit dem Teichrandbandsystem schnell und einfach zu modellieren und die gegenüberliegenden Ufer können exakt waagerecht erstellt werden. Vom Uferrand in Richtung Bachmitte habe ich einen  ungefähr 30cm. breiten Streifen für Steine und Pflanzen belassen. Für das spätere Bachbett habe ich einen 40cm breiten und 30 cm. tiefen Graben ausgehoben. Zusammen mit dem Teichrandsystem erhalte ich so eine Tiefe von ca 50cm (ohne Steine, Kies und Sand)
Mit dem Vlies sieht es dann so aus:

  
An den Seiten  innen die Auflagefläche für Steine und Pflanzen. Die maximale Tiefe von der Mitte des Baches bis zum oberen Rand des Bandes betrug bei mir 45cm. 

Als nächstes wurde die Folie herübergezogen, habe ich schon mal geschrieben, damit es anschaulich bleibt sende ich es nochmals 
  
Wenn die Folie angebracht wurde, wird es Zeit sich um den Teichübergang zu kümmern. 

  
Ein Foto vom Übergang vom Bach in den Teich. Ich habe die überlappende Folie vom Bach  hinterher einfach in den Teich gelegt und Steine herübergepackt.

  
Der Basaltstein im Teich ist an den Seiten höher, so daß das Wasser später zur Mitte hin fließen wird. Der darüberliegende Polygonalstein wurde exakt waagerecht ausgerichtet.
Mit welchen Materialien ich dies bewerkstelligt habe werde ich später schreiben,  muss jetzt ne Pause machen.

Gruß Georg


----------



## Georg2 (14. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend,
weiter geht's. 

Mit den nachfolgenden Materialien habe ich die Steine fixiert und den Übergang vom Bachlauf zum Teich modelliert: 

  
Dicht-Fix (Mem) zum Abdichten, Adheseal Innotec-Kleber zum Fixieren der Steine, spezieller Bauschaum Touch n'Foam Landscape  um Lücken zu füllen und die Polygonalsteine auszurichten sowie Trasszement zum modellieren. 

  
Der Bachlauf wurde in zwei Abschnitte untergliedert. Das Wasser fließt über den Polygonalstein in den etwas tiefer gelegenen Teil des Bachlaufes. Der Polygonalstein liegt auf Ziegelsteinen, welche unterhalb der Folie mit Beton fixiert wurden. Auf der Folie über den Ziegelsteinen habe ich dann den Spezialschaum ca. 2cm hoch flächig aufgetragen. Darauf konnte dann der Polygonalstein einfach waagerecht ausgerichtet werden. Nach dem Abtrocknen wurde der herausgetretene Schaum abgeschnitten und mit der o.g. Dichtmasse übergestrichen. Das Ergebnis sieht man auf dem Foto. 

Ich arbeite für die Uferbefestigung gern mit einem Teichrandband und einer sog. Krallmatte. Hatte hierdurch trotz entsprechendem Pflanzenwachstum keine Probleme mit Kapilareffekten. 

  
Der Teichrand ist komplett zugewandten. Das Teichrandband sowie die Krallmatte sind nicht mehr zu sehen.

Noch einige aktuelle  Bilder 

  

  

  

  

Bis bald 

Gruß 
Georg


----------



## Georg2 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
mal ein kleines Update von meinem Teich mit Bachlauf. 
Der Bachlauf ist seit drei Monaten in Betrieb und läuft wunderbar. Lediglich mit der Filterfunktion funktioniert es nicht so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Dies liegt nicht am Bachlauf, sondern an der Filterung, welche ich vorgeschaltet habe. Mein Druckfilter ist schnell mit Schlamm gesättigt und gibt den Schmutz in den Bachlauf weiter.  Für nächstes Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen meine Filterung umzustellen. Habe hier im Forum ja sehr gute Beispiele. 

So hier die aktuellen Bilder von meiner Anlage. 

  

  

Gruß

Georg


----------



## Nori (24. Juli 2016)

.... was ich dir bereits im Mai vorausgesagt habe... (bzgl. dem Druckfilter)

Übrigens: Als Sofort-Hilfe für solche Niederschlagsmengen solltest du dir ne einfache Schmutzwasserpumpe zulegen - da kannst mal schnell ein paar tausend Liter in den Garten abpumpen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Georg!

War bislang stiller Gast in Deinem Thread  
Sehr sehr schöne Anlage, alles scheint doch prächtig zu gedeihen. Genieß diese Oase!


----------



## Georg2 (20. Juni 2019)

Ziemlich genau drei Jahre ist es her, seit ich meinen Bach gebaut habe. Ich habe die Anlage an einigen Stellen modifiziert und nun läuft alles nahezu perfekt. Reinigen tue ich meinen Teich dreimal im Jahr. Im Frühjahr, wenn ich den Bachlauf in Betrieb nehme, im Juni sowie im Spätherbst, wenn ich alles winterfest mache.
Der Bachlauf ist fast nich mehr zu erkennen und unterstützt meine beiden kleinen Filter hervorragend.

Bevor das Wasser in den Bachlauf gelangt, geht es über einen Schwimmskimmer in einen Oase BioTec Filter und dann weiter in einen Bachlauffilter. Das Wasser im Teich ist glasklar, lediglich in den Monaten April und Mai habe ich Probleme mit Algen. Wenn die Pflanzen im weiteren Verlauf die Oberhand gewinnen, verschwinden die Probleme. Mittlerweile muss ich im Teich meine Seerosen düngen, da diese sonst nur noch kümmerlich wachsen.


             

Der Bachlauffiler (drittes Foto) ist auch kaum noch zu erkennen.

Mittlerweile habe ich einige Goldelritzen sowie  über 50 Regenbogenelritzen. Die Regenbogenelritzen habe ich im Winter von einem Züchter als Jungtiere gekauft. Sie entwickeln sich hervorragend und beginnen sich langsam an umzufärben. Bin gespannt wie die nächstes Jahr aussehen.


----------



## Georg2 (20. Juni 2019)

Na toll, der muss es nun doch wirklich nicht sein


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2019)

Ach bei dir trollt er sich gerade rum, na dann fütter ihn schön, damit er zum Frühstück nicht wieder bei mir einkehrt.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2019)

Wir haben ja beide ein ähnliches Bachlaufsystem. Meins steht seit 2013.
Jetzt habe ich mal wieder in den Pflanzen gewütet. Hat jemand abgeholt und nu kann ich wieder Wasser sehen 
Da wollte einer ein Pflanzen für seinen Teich und musste dann doch die Restlichen weiterverschenken.


----------



## Georg2 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich mal wieder,
diesmal geht es um  meine Regenbogenelritzen. Nachdem ich die allermeisten Tiere draußen gut durch den Winter bekommen habe, versuche ich nun ein paar Tiere für den Erhalt meines Bestandes zu züchten.
Ich habe beobachtet, dass sich die Tiere seit Mai ungefähr alle 14 Tage noch bunter färben und an einer Stelle dicht gedrängt stehen. Sie haben sich ein Kiesbereich unterhalb meines „Wasserfalles“ ausgesucht.
Diese Stelle habe ich freigeräumt und mit einer mit Kies gefüllten Plastikschale versehen. Die Regenbogenelritzen haben nach einigem Zögern über dieser Plastikschale abgelaicht.
       
Ich hoffe auf den Fotos ist etwas zu erkennen, mit der Zoomfunktion müsste es gehen.
Danach habe ich die Schale in ein 12 Liter Aquarium gestellt und mit dem Wasser aus dem Gartenteich gefüllt. Ein kleiner HangOn-Filter dazu, etwas Javamoos und abgewartet ob etwas passiert. 
Bei einer Wassertemperatur von ca 20 Grad hat es dann 5 Tage gedauert, bis ich die ersten Larven erblicken konnte. Weitere zwei Tage später konnte ich ungefähr 30 Larven entdecken.
  
Das Wasser ist etwas braun gefärbt, da ich ein Seemandelbaumblatt hineingetan habe, um eine Verpilzung der Eier zu vermeiden. Ich weiß nicht, ob es geholfen hat, geschadet hat es jedenfalls nicht.
Aktuell ist die Plastikschale wieder im Teich, da die Regenbogenelritzen wieder loslegen.
Die Tiere halte ich mit JBL Nobil Fluid und Sera Micron am Leben. Funktioniert ganz gut, bald werde ich dann frisch geschlüpfte Artemien verfüttern.
      

Ich hoffe ich bekomme einige Fische groß und kann meinen BestanD zumindest erhalten.


----------

